# Special software for medical records on disk? Any other way to view?



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2018)

Know someone trying to view their medical records given to them on a disk but they can't do it even with Windows 10. Any tricks or special software available/required?


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2018)

It might be a Mac disc your machine is windows
or vice-versa, there are ways to read the disc
in another formatted system.

You would be advised to consult "Google", there
are lots of ways, if you have windows, then you
need a copy of HFS Readerto see a mac disc, I
am not sure about the other way.

Mike.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 13, 2018)

You need to know how the disk was created in the first place. That is, what software and operating system before you can start figuring out how to view. 

That said, has he tried opening with Adobe Acrobat Reader which is software that will interpret and format a great many PDF formats (if that applies).


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 20, 2018)

In Windows 10 go to for manager. Click on the disk drive and check the file names. Should have a name followed by a period, then a letter extension. Example

Record12.pdf
Record12.Txt
Record12.doc

The pdf tells me it's adobe
The txt tells me it is a text file.
And the doc tells me Microsoft Word file.

If windows can't read the disk. Then it might be a apple or Mac format. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kteas1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Correction, go to file manager. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

